
Summary of Golang Generics Discussions - mangatmodi
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1vrAy9gMpMoS3uaVphB32uVXX4pi-HnNjkMEgyAHX4N4/view#
======
mangatmodi
We have seen multiple proposals here on HN, but it makes sense to share all
the discussions.

